# RXYZYXR tabs?



## crg123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I was curious if some of you might have tabbed out some RXYZYXR songs. I searched the forum and I couldn't find any. They have alot of good songs/riffs that would be awesome to play on my new 8 string haha. Guitar pro format, pdf, w/e you want/have. Unfortunate I don't have any tabs, but hopefully some one would be kind enough to get the ball rolling . Thanks!


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd be interested in these too...mostly a drum transcription though. Their drummer is really vibing every song....


----------



## seba_mathcore (Sep 7, 2011)

I STILL LOOKING FOR... =(


----------

